# Pre-Season Game#1 Knicks vs Nets



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks @ New Jersey*
*Oct. 15, 2005 7:30 P.M.*
*Arena at Harbor Yard*
*Bridgeport, CT*

I can't wait to see who LB will place in the starting lineup. You can scratch Frye off that list because he is being shelved for a sore foot. I'm looking forward to seeing Nate, and hopefully Lee gets some minutes. I'm wondering if Curry and H20 will see some time as well, or will LB baby them. :biggrin:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

With all the guys who are banged up I don't think we can take too much from his lineups.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

the game isn't televised also


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I cant believe this game isnt on tv :'(


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Projected starters anyone ?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

???


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> the game isn't televised also


why?!?!?!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> the game isn't televised also


Won't be on MSG or YES?

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I cant believe it isnt televised. :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Injury Report: So far the Knicks are reporting that Marbury (Skin infection), Frye (Foot), and Q (Hamstring) will more than likely not play tonight. I wonder why they didn't mention H20?


----------



## Three (Oct 15, 2005)

However, later in the month, a Nets vs. Knicks preseason game will be nationally televised.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

cause allan doesnt need to be mentioned, we know hes out


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Three said:


> However, later in the month, a Nets vs. Knicks preseason game will be nationally televised.


 :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It's back!

Bet on the game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207525


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

43-39 Knicks 2 qtr..it stinks when you can't watch the game. The league should be ashamed of themselves for not airing this in the tri-state area.

Leading Scorer: Curry 8 Points
Leading Rebounder: Rose 6

Hmm if Rose continues to rebound well, don't be surprise he starts in the regular season.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

knicks won 93-84


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> knicks won 93-84


Thanks for the update NYK, I'm still mad they didn't show this on tv.

Leading Scorers: Curry 16 and Trevor Ariza 13
Rebounds: Malik Rose, 6 and Ariza 6


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

oh hell yes.........we won and marbury didnt even play


looks like the knicks are going to be giving fits to all the nj nets fans this year.....they;re already whining about oh it just preseason blah blah but earlier today were talking about how we were going to lose 


i cant wait till the nets come to brooklyn....they deserve better:biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> BRIDGEPORT, Conn. (AP) -- Larry Brown and Eddy Curry made successful debuts with the New York Knicks in a 93-84 exhibition victory over the New Jersey Nets on Saturday night.
> 
> Brown made his debut on the Knicks' bench. He has coached in the NBA with Denver, New Jersey, San Antonio, Los Angeles (Clippers), Indiana, Philadelphia and Detroit, where he guided the Pistons to the 2003-04 NBA title and the Finals last season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2005101517


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

> BRIDGEPORT, Connecticut (Ticker) -- Eddy Curry had an impressive debut with the New York Knicks.
> 
> Curry scored 16 points and Trevor Ariza added 13 as the Knicks posted a 93-84 preseason victory over the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice little stats for Frye, I'm currently looking for a full box score. I heard Q didn't look that great.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=14>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD class=bodytext align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD class=bodytext align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Steven Barber, IR</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>O George</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>*TOTALS*</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-79*</TD><TD>*2-7*</TD><TD>*19-30*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*46*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*93*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.6%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*63.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 18 (0)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=14></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251015017


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

q rich 1 for 12 .....ouch, we'll see what he does tomorrow against dallas


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> oh hell yes.........we won and marbury didnt even play
> 
> 
> looks like the knicks are going to be giving fits to all the nj nets fans this year.....they;re already whining about oh it just preseason blah blah but earlier today were talking about how we were going to lose
> ...


PRESEASON* this is a glorified scrimmage game. it wasnt even televised. when the regalur starters dont play more than 25 minutes, then the game is not taken seriously. Plus the nets have played 3 games since tuesday and havent recieved much rest.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> PRESEASON* this is a glorified scrimmage game. it wasnt even televised. when the regalur starters dont play more than 25 minutes, then the game is not taken seriously. Plus the nets have played 3 games since tuesday and havent recieved much rest.


Yea he knows it's "Pre-Season" but we weren't the ones talking smack before the game. That's the point he is trying to make.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Curry >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

the nets forwards and centers

im jus sayin ......................


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Brown gave some of the younger Knicks big minutes to show what they can do. And he clearly had some opinions about how they played.
> 
> Rookie point guard Nate Robinson found that out when he briefly got into the game late in the first quarter. On the first breakaway of his pro career, the 5-8 Robinson, trailed by Jefferson, tried to throw the ball at the backboard so he could dunk it. Instead, he fell to the ground in traffic, banging his right elbow.
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spknix164472505oct16,0,1210884.story?coll=ny-sports-print

:rofl:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> Curry >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> the nets forwards and centers
> 
> im jus sayin ......................


curry=krstic :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

congrats to the knicks in winning their first preseason game. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

say what you want but Collins defended Curry well last year


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, but that was last year, and that was with chicago.

curry is now a knick, and has better ball handlers and passers getting him the ball


----------

